# Processeur i5, i7 compatible iMac 21.5



## CaBrAcHo (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,
heureux possesseur d'un iMac core i3 3,20 depuis bientôt 6 mois, je suis à la pêche aux informations pour nourrir ma connaissance  et je me demandais dans l'éventualité de changer le processeur dans les mois à venir quel core des i5 et des i7 seraient compatible avec cette iMac, comment retrouver les caractéristiques de celui d'origine(i3 3,20) avec exactitude, je vais dans les infos système, mais il ne parle pas du socket. Celui ou celle qui peut me faire un listing détaillé de ceux compatible je lui en serais reconnaissant, toutes informations seront les bien venues. Merci


----------



## Ben62 (29 Janvier 2011)

Ton socket est le LGA1156. Voici un petit récapitulatif des core ix:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_i3
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_i5
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_i7

Après pour la possibilité de remplacer ton i3 par un i5/7 je ne peux pas te dire. Je sais juste que c'est possible par exemple sur le 27" de remplacer un i5 quad par un i7 plus puissant mais après...


----------



## CaBrAcHo (29 Janvier 2011)

Merci Ben


----------



## Ben62 (29 Janvier 2011)

CaBrAcHo a dit:


> Merci Ben



Bah de rien mais je ne t'ai pas plus aidé. il faudrait que quelqu'un de plus calé sur le sujet passe par ici. Si tu prends un i5/7 avec le même socket théoriquement ça devrait le faire mais est ce que ça influe de passer d'un 2 coeurs à un quad core ?
Après juste une question, pourquoi tu voudrais changer le processeur ? Si c'est pour un gain de performances tu pourrais augmenter la RAM et installer un SSD à la place du superdrive, ce qui te ferait gagner en rapidité


----------



## photo4photos (29 Janvier 2011)

Sur imac ce n'est pas possible de changer de processeur... Le processeur est soudé à la carte mère...

Donc si tu veux passer d'un i3 à un i5 ou i7 tu changes de mac


----------



## CaBrAcHo (29 Janvier 2011)

Je me renseigne pour le moment, dans les caractéristiques de ces derniers ils parlent de "dissipation thermique", est-ce d'une grande importance penses-tu dans une variante de 73 à 95w par exemple ?


Et pour ceux qu'ils ne le savaient pas, oui oui c'est possible 

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-iMac-Intel-21-5-Inch-CPU-Replacement/1859/1


----------



## Ben62 (29 Janvier 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Sur imac ce n'est pas possible de changer de processeur... Le processeur est soudé à la carte mère...
> 
> Donc si tu veux passer d'un i3 à un i5 ou i7 tu changes de mac



Pourtant ici http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/10/18/changer-le-processeur-d-un-imac-27-de-2009 ils ont remplacé sur un iMac 27" un i5 par un i7


----------



## photo4photos (29 Janvier 2011)

N'oublies pas que ça reste de la bidouille et qu'en faisant ça tu perds ta garantie.


----------



## Ben62 (29 Janvier 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> N'oublies pas que ça reste de la bidouille et qu'en faisant ça tu perds ta garantie.



Oui le simple fait d'ouvrir la bécane fait sauter la garantie c'est sûr, surtout qu'avec un iMac il faut faire super attention avec la vitre de verre et le lcd mais bon si c'est fait calmement et avec les outils appropriés. Sinon il peut attendre que son année de garantie soit finie et s'il veut toujours le faire il pourra se lancer.


----------



## CaBrAcHo (29 Janvier 2011)

C'est sur les gars pour cette histoire de garantie, je suis au stade d'info pour le moment et de plus les quad ne sont pas compatible avec les versions 21.5 d'après ton liens Ben(MAcBidouille). Alors pour passer d'un i3 dual à un i5 dual, l'intérêt est assez minime. Par contre opter pour SSD + caddy à la place du superdrive, là ça mérite réflexion.


----------



## Ben62 (29 Janvier 2011)

CaBrAcHo a dit:


> C'est sur les gars pour cette histoire de garantie, je suis au stade d'info pour le moment et de plus les quad ne sont pas compatible avec les versions 21.5 d'après ton liens Ben(MAcBidouille). Alors pour passer d'un i3 dual à un i5 dual, l'intérêt est assez minime. Par contre opter pour SSD + caddy à la place du superdrive, là ça mérite réflexion.



Le i5 3,6 ghz dual core est intéressant mais vu que tu as un i3 3,2 ghz l'intérêt est minime, d'autant plus que ton iMac a à peine 6 mois. Par contre comme tu le fais justement remarquer un SSD est la vraie bonne idée pour donner un bon coup de boost. Il faudra ouvrir la bête mais si tu respectes les tutos sur le net et que tu prend bien ton temps il n'y aura pas de problème. Si tu le souhaites je pourrai te donner quelques conseils, ayant ouvert mon iMac 20" il y a peu pour remplacer le disque dur


----------



## CaBrAcHo (29 Janvier 2011)

Merci Ben, j'ai déjà effectuer l'opé sur mon ancien iMac 24' là ce cout-ci je souhaite le coupler au DD d'origine qui est vraiment pas dégeu coté perf(120 mo/s en lecture et écriture) surtout pour éviter d'essouffler le SSD vu que je télécharge pas mal! Merci


----------



## photo4photos (30 Janvier 2011)

CaBrAcHo a dit:


> Merci Ben, j'ai déjà effectuer l'opé sur mon ancien iMac 24' là ce cout-ci je souhaite le coupler au DD d'origine qui est vraiment pas dégeu coté perf(120 mo/s en lecture et écriture) surtout pour éviter d'essouffler le SSD vu que je télécharge pas mal! Merci




Personnellement je te conseille:

8 gigas de ram et un ssd...

Tu n'auras plus la même machine.

Ah oui et sur pour la garantie donc fais toi monter ton ssd et ta ram (si tu fais cela) par un magasin apple.


----------



## Computer2a (30 Janvier 2011)

En théorie, tu peux.

Après, niveau dissipation thermique, y'a un gouffre entre l'I3 et l'I5/I7 donc surchauffe plus que probable (ou soufflerie permanente).

Après l'alim de l'iMac doit être dimensionner pour es composants qui y sont intégrer donc passer de 65W à 95W ça va pas lui plaire.

De plus, tu perd la garantie.

Et puis, bon, le LGA1156 sera bientôt remplacer par le LGA 1155 donc sera obsolète à l&#8217;intégration de la nouvelle plateforme Intel dans les iMac.


----------



## CaBrAcHo (30 Janvier 2011)

Le miens est en 73w(i3 550), j'ai vu que les séries 600 du i5 était également en 73w mais reste en dual, quitte à faire la modif, je l'aurai bien passé en quad quitte à toucher, à voir, merci de vos conseilles les gars en tout cas 

Et sinon question gravure, la différence entre 32 et 45, j'imagine que le 32 est plus fin en gravure donc mieux, mais une machine d'origine équipée d'un proc en 32 peut être compatible avec une gravure d'un proc en 45!? Merci


Et qui dit LGA1156 obsolète dit chute des prix... Hein Hein je vais patienter un peux alors pour un éventuel i5 680 en 73w alors...


----------



## Computer2a (30 Janvier 2011)

Aucun intérêt. Tu fais quoi avec ton Mac, de l'internet?

Le 32nm ne sera surement pas supporter. Pourquoi? Car c'est Apple qui développe les pilotes de ses produit donc vaudrait mieux mettre un proc utiliser pas Apple.

Oui, mais à quoi bon remettre du fric dans une machine déjà trop cher alors qu'elle sera obsolète?


----------



## CaBrAcHo (30 Janvier 2011)

C'est bien déjà du 32mn installé d'office dans ces nouvelles versions.


----------



## Computer2a (30 Janvier 2011)

Ah oui, c'est vrai. Enfin, faut mettre un proc qu'Apple supporte mais si c'est pour de l'internet, aucun intérêt de changer.


----------



## CaBrAcHo (30 Janvier 2011)

i5 680 est celui qui équipe la plus grosse version des 21,5 contre un i3 550. Donc d'origine!


----------



## Computer2a (30 Janvier 2011)

Donc pas de problème théoriquement.

Mais tu fais quoi avec ton Mac? (3 fois que je te demande)


----------

